

Show HN: Go for Glory – take the apibunny challenge - njyx
http://apibunny.com/

======
yeldarb
Wrote a Node.js script to do a simple breadth-first search and got to the
point where I submit my twitter handle to the exit node but it's throwing an
error.

request.post({ url: '[http://apibunny.com/users'](http://apibunny.com/users'),
headers: { 'Content-Type': 'application/json' }, body: JSON.stringify({
twitter_handle: '@braddwyer' }) }, function(error, response, body) {
console.log(body); });

Results in:

{ "error": "Request was malformed.", "detail": "TypeError: Cannot call method
'forEach' of undefined" }

Not sure how to go any further with no API docs.

~~~
picsoung
Take a look to the tools we used to develop this API ;)

It has a particular format to do POST request. Good luck !

------
rhoml
Too addictive.

